# UL Rute mit 0.5-6g oder normale Spinn mit 5-15g ???



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

Hallo.
Wollte mir für die kommende Saison ne UL kombi besorgen ( Legalis LT 2000+ Iron Claw High-V Ultra Light[2.13m 0.5-6g] )
kann ich damit 3.5g mepps spinner gut fischen oder ist die rute zu weich ?
Ich angel nur auf Forelle in nem Fluß (teilweise starke strömung)  habe noch keine erfahrungen mit dem UL kram kenne nur "normale ruten"  
oder kauf ich lieber eine andere Rute mit x-xx wurfgewicht (muss keine UL Rute sein, find das nur Interessant und dachte das brauch ich) ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2021)

Moin! Wenn ich an meine UL-Ruten denke und das mit den Erfahrungen an meine Bachangelei verbinde - da kamen und kommen ebenfalls häufig Spinner zum Einsatz - würde mir das zu „wabbelig“ sein. Lieber eine klassische Rute mit einem WG bis 30 Gramm. So eine fische ich an dänischen Auen mit moderater Strömung. Die UL-Rütchen nehme ich nur für den Forellensee.
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2021)

Hi Verstrahlt,

unter den von dir genannten Bedingungen fische ich mit einer DAM Calyber Spin (1,98 Meter / 7-28g WG). Mit der Rute lassen sich auch ganz leichte Kunstköder, wie der Cormorant Hunky gut werfen. Und ich finde die Rute steif genug - da wabbelt nichts. Stelle gerade nur leider fest, dass es diese Rute nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Aber vielleicht hilft die WG-Angabe zur Einschätzung.


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

danke für die schnellen Antworten 

ich denke ich spare mir das neue Tackle und investier in neue köder usw...


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2021)

Ein 3,5 g Spinner ist doch ein 1er Spinner, oder? Der ist ganz winzig und für den brauchst Du wirklich eine Rute mit einem ziemlich niedrigen WG. Solche Ruten sind für starke Strömung jedoch nicht sehr geeignet. Ist aber so, für starke Strömung ist ein Spinner sowieso nicht wirklich der beste Köder. Da würde ich viel lieber einen Kleinen Gummifisch/Twister mit einem leichten Bleikopf oder einen kleinen Wobbler fischen.

Eine 28 g Rute ist für starke Strömung vlt. die bessere Option, aber anderseits willst Du ja sehr kleine Köder fischen. Vlt. wäre die 15 g Rute, von der Du gesprochen hast, ein guter Kompromiss. Ist die Strömung überall stark oder gibt es auch ruhigere Abschnitte? Und was sind Deine anderen Köder?

Nachtrag:
Ich verwende 1er Spinner überhaupt nicht mehr weil ich damit immer zuviele untermassige Fische gefangen habe


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

Gibt auch ruhige Bereiche, teilweise die ufer stark bewachsen. Fische zu 90% mit spinner ab und an mal kleine wobbler. Seh hier aber hauptsächlich nur FLiegenfischer ;D


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

das ist das gewässer


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2021)

Fische auf so einem Fluß problemlos mit einer UL Rute.
Noch ein paar Fragen. Welche Spinner hast Du? 1er, 2er ... ? Was für eine Rute hast Du jetzt?


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

Am fluss hab ich die Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2.4m  5-15g im einsatz. Meistens Mepps Größe 1


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Am fluss hab ich die Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2.4m  5-15g im einsatz. Meistens Mepps Größe 1


Ein Mepps 1er müsste mit dieser Rute eigentlich gehen. Ich würde lieber in andere Köder investieren und lernen einen Wobbler oder einen kleinen Gummi im Strömug tanzen zu lassen, einen Forellenzopf über dem Grund zu hüpfen ...

Wenn Du aber der Meinung bist, dass Du auch eine kürzere und leichtere Rute brauchst, ist die High V (mit der Legalis) eine sehr gute Wahl, mit der Du viel Spaß haben wirst


----------



## Forelle74 (9. März 2021)

Hi
Ich Fische solchen Gewässern nicht so ganz feine Ruten.
1-8 g bei 2.20m
Das würde ich schon gar nicht mehr als UL einordnen.

Und so fein Fische ich auch eher Spoons, Mini Wobbler und Kleinstgummis.
Kleine Spinner gehen noch bei größeren ist mir die Rute auch zu weich.
Wie Bilch schreibt macht es aber schon Spaß so fein am Bach zu Fischen


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2021)

ok  gibts ne schnur die ihr empfehlen könnt?hatte an eine shimano kairiki oder daiwa j braid gedacht. Tragkraft so um die 8kg oder ist das zu viel ?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> ok  gibts ne schnur die ihr empfehlen könnt?hatte an eine shimano kairiki oder daiwa j braid gedacht. Tragkraft so um die 8kg oder ist das zu viel ?


Ich hab ne Kairiki in 6kg drauf.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> das ist das gewässer


OT: Nimm 'ne Fliegenrute ;-) 
Sieht spannend aus. Was für Fischgrößen kommen vor?


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. März 2021)

Nicht so sehr spielen - angeln !

Das Gewässer ist kein Bach und verfügt auch über anständige Strömung , also sind m.M. nach 2m. "Rütchen" nicht optimal.

2,70er Länge mit Wg. bis 30g. und schneller Spitzenaktion sind angesagt.

Spinner Größe 2 ( sogar 3 ) haut wirklich jeder maßige Fisch ganz , ganz locker weg. Und diese Größe lässt sich viel besser werfen.

Die UL Sachen sind Spielerei für den Forellensee.

Meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nicht so sehr spielen - angeln !
> 
> Das Gewässer ist kein Bach und verfügt auch über anständige Strömung , also sind m.M. nach 2m. "Rütchen" nicht optimal.
> 
> ...



Diesbezüglich herrschen wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Wenn du an so einem Fluss mit einer 2,7 Meter Rute gut zurecht kommst, freut mich das. Ich fische an einem ähnlichen Gewässer nur noch mit der 2 Meter-Rute. Weit werfen brauche ich an dem Fluss sowieso nicht und der Drill macht an der kurzen Rute viel mehr Spaß. Außerdem lässt es sich mit einer kurzen Rute leichter und gezielt an verwinkelte Stellen werfen (z.B. unter Bäumen). Das mag mit ausreichend Übung auch mit längeren Ruten funktionieren. Aber ich vermisse keine 40 oder 70 Zentimeter. Als Köder verwende ich meistens kleine Gummifische oder in strömungsärmeren Abschnitten auch Wobbler. Spinner werden durch die Strömung oftmals an die Oberfläche gedrückt. Je nach Form, sind mir sogar schon Spinner aus dem Wasser gedrückt worden.


----------



## jabbahorny (10. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich hab die High V in 1,83 es ist eine Gewöhnungssache denke ich. Durch die Vollkartonspitze biegt sie sich schon gut. Bei Spoons und Cheburashka ist das kein so großes Problem. Bei Spinnern und Jig Spinern  merkst du da schon mehr. Aber mir persönlich gefällt die Rute mit jedem Köder. Und bei dem Preis kannst du nichts falsch machen. Gewichte bis 4g kannst du damit Super werfen. 5g+ geht zwar auch macht aber keinen Spass. Kairiki habe ich aktuell auch drauf. Fand die "sunline super pe 8" in 6 oder 8lb besser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. März 2021)

Also das 3. Bild sieht schon sehr nach Wasserdruck aus , das schafft keine UL mehr , Köderdruck , Anschlagsreserve- dann noch der Fisch ...

So steht der Angler mit im Halbkreis gebogenem "Rütchen" und am anderen Ende die 28er Bachforelle... das soll Spass machen ?

Nungut, jeder Jeck ist anders...

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

An den UL-Ruten hat mich damals immer ihre extreme Kürze gestört, damit kann man an vielen Ufern einfach keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.
Heute gibt es zum Glück auch schon etwas längere Spinnruten, mit extrem geringen Wurfgewichten und einem entsprechend sensiblen Blank.

Früher, als das UL-Fischen noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte, hatte ich einmal in einer Angelzeitschrift einen Bericht über diese Angelei gelesen. Dort wurden drei oder vier Rütchen, nebst entsprechend kleiner Röllchen, vorgestellt. Zwei der Ruten waren unter anderem gar nicht zum Spinnfischen gedacht, sondern für das feine Fischen auf Renken. Ein solches Rütchen habe ich mir dann auch bestellt, ich glaube sogar noch analog. Die bunte Rutenspitze war ideal, um auch feinste Zupfer zu sehen und einen 0er Mepps einzusetzen. Dazu noch ein paar Kleinstwobbler bzw. wohl eher Käferimitate und fertig war die UL-Combo. Beziehungsweise komplettierte damals eine Silstar Tiny TF 20 das Gerät. Jedoch habe ich die Rute bis heute nicht wirklich oft genutzt, da sie mir für die Praxis viel zu kurz ist.

Alle Ruten unter zwei Metern sehe ich tatsächlich eher an einem sauber getrimmten Ufer eines Forellensees oder aber auf dem Deck eines Bootes.
Manchmal braucht es eben etwas Länge, um auf entsprechende Wurfweiten zu kommen oder aber Köder und Schnur außerhalb der Reichweite von Schilf oder hohem Gras zu halten.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nicht so sehr spielen - angeln !
> 
> Das Gewässer ist kein Bach und verfügt auch über anständige Strömung , also sind m.M. nach 2m. "Rütchen" nicht optimal.
> 
> ...


Solche Gewässer sind meine Hausgewässer.
Bach und Fluss ist immer relativ. 
Sonst dürfte man an solchen Gewässern ja auch nicht mit ner #5 Fliegen Rute Fischen. 

Meine Meinung


----------



## Bilch (10. März 2021)

Ich beangle u.a. auch sehr zugewachsene kleine Gewässer und dort ist meine erste Wahl definitiv eine 1,80 Rute um problemlos z.B. unter den Bäumen zu werfen. Da ist auch Zielgenauigkeit und nicht Weite wichtig und das ist mit einer kürzeren Rute viel leichter machbar als mit einer langen - habe auch mit einer 2,70 Rute versucht und muss ehrlich sagen, dass man mit einer so langen Rute an solchen Gewässern sehr limitiert ist. Das Flüsschen, das der TE beangelt, ist nicht besonders Breit und da würde ich eine 2,10 Rute wählen. Ich spreche hier nur von der Länge nicht vom WG! Obwohl bei der Strömung mMn auch eine UL Rute mit dem richtig gewählten Köder nicht in die Knie gehen wird - einen Spinner gegen die starke Strömung zu fischen ist sowieso sinnlos.

Eine schnelle Rute mit Spitzenaktion wurde vorgeschlagen - ja, dem stimme ich zu, aber Vorsicht, schnell und spitzenbetont heißt nicht hart!!! (habe darüber vor einiger Zeit einen längeren Beitrag geschrieben). Das heißt nur, dass sich bei Belastung nur die Spitze biegt und dass die Rute schnell in die Ausgangsposition zurückkehrt - so eine Rute ist auch sehr taktil, was definitiv ein großer Vorteil ist. Eine Forellenrute darf absolut nicht zu hart sein, spitzenbetont ja, aber lieber ein Bisschen in die Richtung Semiparabolik, fast taper geht noch, extra fast aber lieber nicht.
Wenn ich von einem Verkäufer eine 2,70 Rute mit 30 g WG, schnell und spitzenbetont haben wollte, würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich eine Zanderrute bekommen.

Die oben vorgeschlagene Sunline Siglon fische ich auch, ist eine super Schnur, aber etwas zu teuer. Wenn, dann aber lieber die Super PE (4-fach Geflochtene) als die Siglon x8 PE - meine Wahl wäre 8 lb. Es gibt aber auch andere gute und nicht so unverschämt teure Schnüre ...


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. März 2021)

Echt super das so viele leute was dazu schreiben 
zum Thema Fliegenrute... hab ich in 2.7m 6#  ist aber irgendwie nicht mein fall....
hatte letztes Jahr meine Barschrute fürs Boot am Flüsschen getestet aber das funktioniert nur wenn ich im Wasser stehe und nicht vom zugewachsenen Ufer aus.
Mit der 2.4m Rute die ich genutzt habe ist alles i.o. hatte halt den Gedanken das ich was neues brauche 
Die Siglon x8 sieht gut aus kostet 10euro ca mehr wie die kairiki und würde ich noch als bezahlbar bezeichnen. Mir wurde immer Stroft empfohlen war mir aber viel zu teuer...
Daiwa Legalis hab ich schon bestellt und ich hoffe bis heute abend hab ich mich für ne neue Rute entschieden ;D


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> hatte letztes Jahr meine Barschrute fürs Boot am Flüsschen getestet aber das funktioniert nur wenn ich im Wasser stehe und nicht vom zugewachsenen Ufer aus.
> Mit der 2.4m Rute die ich genutzt habe ist alles i.o. hatte halt den Gedanken das ich was neues brauche



Damit hast du schon wertvolle Erfahrungen selbst gemacht. Du kennst das Gewässer und die Uferbeschaffenheit schließlich am besten. Dann kannst du diese Erfahrung mit den Empfehlungen hier vergleichen. Damit solltest du die ideale Länge ganz gut abschätzen können.


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. März 2021)

Ich Denke es wird eine Daiwa Prorex S Light Spin in 2.25m mit 3-14g wurfgewicht  
ausser es kann jemand etwas negatives dazu sagen dann such ich weiter


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. März 2021)

Also ich habe mir im letzten Jahr mal so ein UL Rütchen (1-4 Gramm) zugelegt. Nicht nur für den pro Jahr einmaligen Besuch am Forellenteich, sondern auch zur Angelei an meinem kleinen Hausbach und im Kanal. Obwohl die Küko Angelei sonst nicht so zu meinen bevorzugten Methoden gehört, muss ich jedoch sagen, dass das Teilchen in der Kombo mit ner 1000er Rolle schon Spaß macht, wenn man wirklich kleinste Gummikretauren durch den Teich oder die Steinpackung des Kanals zuppelt. Und bisher ließen sich diverseste Räuber damit verhaften. Sogar ein feister 85er Hecht meinte sich die 2,5cm lange Gummikretaur munden zu lassen. Ist schon sehr feinfühliges Angeln und die Wurfweiten mit kaum existenten Gewichten sind beachtlich. Aber für mich halt mehr ein Spielzeug und Nebenbeschäftigung.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich Denke es wird eine Daiwa Prorex S Light Spin in 2.25m mit 3-14g wurfgewicht
> ausser es kann jemand etwas negatives dazu sagen dann such ich weiter


Hört sich gut an.
Ich denke das die Länge gut passt. 
Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen das du meistens  ins Wasser gehst.
Da sind die Möglichkeiten natürlich vielfältiger.
Für die extrem Bacherl hab ich natürlich auch kürzere Ruten.
Für Standard Gewässer reicht die Länge aber meist aus.
Nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang eben.


----------



## Bilch (10. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich Denke es wird eine Daiwa Prorex S Light Spin in 2.25m mit 3-14g wurfgewicht
> ausser es kann jemand etwas negatives dazu sagen dann such ich weiter


Kein Überschuss, aber bestimmt eine ganz gute Rute. Wenn Du noch keine Rute hättest, würde ich sagen, go for it; so farge ich mich aber, wo genau der Unterschied zwischen 2,40/5-15 g und 2,25/3-14 g ist  Es sei denn Du hast die Rute schon in der Hand gehabt und weißt genau, sie ist das, was Du haben willst.


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. März 2021)

Bin halt hin und hergerissen und denke ich brauch ne neue rute  
könnte auch mit dem tackle vom letzten jahr gut weiter angeln


----------



## Forelle74 (10. März 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Am fluss hab ich die Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2.4m  5-15g im einsatz. Meistens Mepps Größe 1


Das war deine aktuelle Combo,oder?
Dann wäre ja die neue in etwa gleich.
Allerdings sollte man solche Ruten mindestens mal in der Hand gehabt haben.
Gleich ist oft nicht gleich.
Manche sind härter usw..
Das hat aber ja Bilch  schon wunderbar erklärt.

Ein Kompromis wäre da so in etwa ne L Rute.
1oder2 bis in etwa 8g.
Wichtig für dein Einsatz Gebiet wäre halt kein allzu Harter Stock.
Und kein Spielzeug. 
Wie zb.: Quantum Bloody Sword
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/magic-trout-2-20m-bloody-sword-1g-8g--az1725?gclid=Cj0KCQiA-aGCBhCwARIsAHDl5x9sRhxI_7aYkJwsypksAYNiyERQznn-0kPA2l2iq-vMOcpJCLEmQOAaAonhEALw_wcB

Andere L/Ul Empfehlungen will ich dir nicht geben die ich selbst nicht kenne oder gar nie in der Hand Hatte.

Grob würde ich die Ul Angelei so einordnen.
0-3g SUL
0-7g UL
1-8g L

Ds gibts natürlich noch sämtliche Zwischengrößen und Ausnahmen.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Pez2.0 (14. September 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich herrschen wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Wenn du an so einem Fluss mit einer 2,7 Meter Rute gut zurecht kommst, freut mich das. Ich fische an einem ähnlichen Gewässer nur noch mit der 2 Meter-Rute. Weit werfen brauche ich an dem Fluss sowieso nicht und der Drill macht an der kurzen Rute viel mehr Spaß. Außerdem lässt es sich mit einer kurzen Rute leichter und gezielt an verwinkelte Stellen werfen (z.B. unter Bäumen). Das mag mit ausreichend Übung auch mit längeren Ruten funktionieren. Aber ich vermisse keine 40 oder 70 Zentimeter. Als Köder verwende ich meistens kleine Gummifische oder in strömungsärmeren Abschnitten auch Wobbler. Spinner werden durch die Strömung oftmals an die Oberfläche gedrückt. Je nach Form, sind mir sogar schon Spinner aus dem Wasser gedrückt worden.


Also nur mal so als random Aussage - ich habe in der Elbe in einem echt strömungsstarken Bereich einen schönen 70er Zander auf einen 3er Spinner gefangen den ich einfach ultralangsam gegen die Strömung geführt habe… und immer wieder stehen ließ, da er sich durch die Strömung auch auf der Stelle extrem dreht,  konnte sogar sehen wie der Zetti sein Maul geöffnet hat, was extrem selten ist bei Zandern.  (dachte schon an Rapfen) Sowas passiert sicherlich nicht oft aber es ist passiert  Shimano Rute 3-14g


----------

